
Elon Musk discusses an electric jet - jaxzin
https://futuristech.info/posts/video-elon-musk-could-electrify-the-world-again-with-an-electric-jet
======
api
Elon's not superman. His insight and visionary ability to execute comes from
something very simple: he reasons from first principles instead of by analogy,
and he avoids cargo cult thinking.

If there is X amount of energy in a battery and it takes Y amount of energy to
do Z, then Z ought to be able to be electrified... and so on.

It ain't rocket science. :) Unfortunately this is not how most people think or
are taught to think. Most people look at what other people already do and
reason by assuming superficial similarity as indicative of underlying
similarity.

